# Anyone have a "little helper"?



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is my little girl, she's 4. She's pretty much into anything that daddy's doing. This was her getting geared up at 5am one morning to go calling in Southwest, MO. Those are my pants she's wearing. I probably could have made her an entire jump suit out of them









The one on the right is her "hunting face". She's does one mean howl too.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't have a little helper yet, but one of these days! She does kinda look ornery!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Ha! Well don't rush into it. She's my hunting buddy, but she's not all sugar and spice.


----------



## cmiddleton (Jan 29, 2010)

i had one that size but he grew up he is now 24 yrs old.
i have a grand doughter that would love to go but she is a moter mouth and i'd never get her to sit.
my grandson is getting close to being old enough.


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

My three yr. old can't be quiet long enough. He asks to many questions. He wants to go badly though so I'm working on a plan. Any suggestions out there?


----------



## 223 WSSM (Jan 25, 2010)

girls rock!!! i have 2 so far. my oldest, Ashlynn, is two. she runs from window to window making a "gun" out of her finger and thumb, when i head outside with a rifle. she tells everyone "daddy shoot it" when they ask about different animals. she also knows how to start the 4 wheelers and run the loader on the tractors!!!! she loves when she get to wear her "huntin clothes" also "muck boots". 
kris mankey


----------



## Girdham (Jan 29, 2010)

I have two boys, ages 9 and 13. My 9 y/o can't be quiet enough yet to go. I took my 13 y/o out calling; not hunting. Of course when I take him out and call so he can hear them; they don't respond. He lives with his mom 2 hours away from me so I wanted for him to hear the response. Even though we didn't get a response, it was awesome seeing the excitment in his face when the dogs started barking at the call.


----------



## dtech (Jan 30, 2010)

I've got a helper, but he's not little anymore! He has traveled and hunted with me since he could walk and talk.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Big or little, I guess we can agree it's nice to have a partner out there.







I get the loudmouth thing... my youngest is that way but she's the one most serious about hunting too. When it's time to go out, I can trust her to keep quiet, but she does want an opportunity to howl which I give her.

My goal as a father is just to introduce them to the the positive things in life, before the negative influences start to present themselves. I can only hope that I am successful.


----------



## UTcoyoteklr (Feb 3, 2010)

my helper is 4 and would love to go but wont stay quite when the time calls for it but its fun to hear him YELL WHERES THE DOG DAD!!! lol


----------



## Songdog (Feb 2, 2010)

my kids are 21, 14 and 12 the youngest one doesn't care too much about hunting and the oldest is chasing girls like he is in rut but my 14 yo daughter makes up for it.


----------



## dogstuffer (Feb 19, 2010)

here is my helper. 9 yrs.old. first buck just this season. shot right below ear on a run, so sorry about the face,but he's proud of it. has the motor mouth problem too. but loves deer hunting enough to fall asleep for the deer to come in.lol not ready for the predators yet. but does love to fish.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

My Little Helper is 11 going on 31 and knows everything LOL, He was with me when I killed the bobcat on my avatar pic. He thought it was Awesome, we Saw 4 bobcats in two hunts these cats were the first ones He had Ever seen. So He Was Pumped. He has deer hunted with me since he was 5 months old and has taken one deer, He also bowhunts with me and has gotten off a couple of Shots with his Bow.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I started taking my youngest son deer hunting when he was 3. I bought a ground blind so he could move around or lay down and sleep. I have killed deer, turkeys, and coyotes while he was with me. Now he is 8 and is doing the shooting. He has killed deer and coyotes-hoping for a turkey this spring. There is nothing more rewarding than teaching a child how to hunt and fish. My middle daughter (13) is a cheerleader and kinda prissy, but loves to raccoon hunt. I never have been able to figure that out.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

MJ Dont Try to figure her out just take every chance You get! Man dont you know we will NEVER Figure Women Out LOL


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

enjoy all of it while we can they seem to grow up so fast,,,,look at the bug eyes on that deer,,


----------



## Lifes2fun (Feb 25, 2010)

This little guy cant wait to go out hunting......2 1/2 years old.
(The gun was unloaded, safe, pointed in a safe direction)


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Lifes2fun said:


> View attachment 141
> 
> 
> This little guy cant wait to go out hunting......2 1/2 years old.
> (The gun was unloaded, safe, pointed in a safe direction)


Funny you mention that. I've educated my girls on safe gun handling, and all of that fun stuff. One day while in Cabelas my daughter was with me at the gun counter and she looked down at the handguns. She was shocked... and turned to me and said "Dad, NONE of those guns are pointed in a safe direction!"









At least she's listening to me!


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

last year my 5 year (then 4) spent an hour in-time out at daycare because he insisted (read argued here) the real name for javelina is Collared Peccary because "my daddy said it is". the next day the daycare instructor appologized to him in front of the class and then to my wife and to me later. she stated that she had lived her whole life of 64 years in Falfurrias texas and had never heard them called that before but thought it was amusing and mentioned it to someone after work and was instructed that my son was correct.
before anyone says anything about him listening to me,...........i accedently told him that apple juice came from bananas ---explain that to your kids teacher!


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think you are on the right track Chris. I Raised 4 girls. 2 of the 4 love to hunt to this day. Now i'm teaching grand children and love every minute of it. Tom


----------



## tjc1230 (Mar 3, 2010)

LOL songdog he IS in rut. Don't you rember those days?????


----------



## luckydog (Mar 2, 2010)

7 year old grandson likes to hunt with me but never stops talking


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

My little helper...


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

She looks like a stone cold coyote smacker azpredator ! That's a cute pic bud.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx bones44 she is a great shot to! She started shooting around 3 years old.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My little helper has grown up and still lkes to shoot and hunt.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

azpredator said:


> Thanx bones44 she is a great shot to! She started shooting around 3 years old.


THAT is awesome, man! Starting them out young is the ONLY way. Otherwise we're raising helpless victims.


----------

